# name of the book?



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi im on ebay and amazon at the moment and forgot the name of the book i was advised to get to learn about inheritance and genetics. is it mendelian inheritance? there is a few different ones coming up and not sure what one to buy? :?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It was probably Exhibition and Pet Mice by Tony Cooke. Encyclopedia of Pet Mice by Tony Jones is also a very good book, although less technical with regards to genetics. Tonys' Cooke and Jones were fanciers with *very* different views on stocksmanship and it's worth reading both because there is no 'right answer' and Cooke's way may suit you better than Jones', or vice versa. I would strongly recommend any newcomer to the fancy reads both 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

your original question was about genetics. Tony Cooks Book wins hands down. Infact jones book doesnt even have a mention so I believe. However, if you want the penny to drop and realise that once you have a breed and you no longer need to know about genetics, merly how to produce winners, then its jone's bok you need. one of the most succesful fanciers of all time. Buy em both !!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I see the Encyclopedia of pet mice by Tony Jones is only available too ship to UK from the U.S ,I have found both books on Amazon however, and have hinted for them for Christmas. I think they have been ordered for me lol  Will I get the time to read them though? I know a bit about plant genetics but im afraid I need to learn more about Mice genetics, its embarrassing the amount I know.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i have just bought exhibition and pet mice by tony cooke at amazon. cant wait until it comes, my nose will never be out of it  
i noticed that you cant pay with paypal at amazon, i had to pay by card, was a bit worried?is amazon safe to shop from? has anyone ever had any problems?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've found Amazon has consistantly been fantastic 

Geordiesmice, Tony Jones' book crops up in the UK on Amazon and eBay often enough, just keep your eyes peeled 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i will do sarah, thankyou


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

SarahY thank you both books were bought for me ,I think ill be getting them off Santy


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Great! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I just dont trust putting my card details into a computer, it is actually all very safe but what happens when the next brilliant hacker comes along ?- it is very necessary today though to do it, So what I have is a debit card witn a bank seperate from my own bank with enough in it to cover my purchases, if someone wants to hack/rip off those details they will only take me for few quid.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's very sensible in this day and age! I do the same.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

will you marry me ?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

For those in the US, Bank of America has a service that allows you to generate a "one use" or "limited" card number for use online...I always use that when I'm unsure about a website  Much easier than maintaning a separate bank account!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> will you marry me ?


I'm sorry, but I'm already married! :roll: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes amazon is safe and it is a shame you cant use paypal,always keep your antivirus and spyware up to date.There was something on the news the other day that someone sent a virus to the persons computer to read there account details , theres some very sinister clever people out there.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> theres some very sinister clever people out there.


Those people make me so damn cross :evil: Just imagine if they put all that time, cleverness and talent into something worthwhile and good instead of just making people unhappy 

Sarah xxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I received the Exhibition and pet Mice book today has gone to Santy Clause (incase Children are reading this)you dont get things till christmas lol .Waiting for the other book too arrive.My bank has good security measures they often block transactions if they look not to be right which is good really.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

my exhibition and pet mice should arrived tommorow, cant wait


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

This topic is so inspiring that I decided to buy both books. I received Tony Jones' book today, all the way from Arizona  It used to be a library book.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

im still waiting on my book, thats been 10 days :?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I ordered Tony Cooke's book on Amazon november 20, it was shipped november 24 and estimate arrival december 22. My guess is that the book is not going to be flown in by a 747.... :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

kerryann said:


> im still waiting on my book, thats been 10 days :?


post is now delayed because of the weather conditions so you may have to wait a bit longer


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i really cant wait to get my hands on this book!!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes mine has been despatched,postman came today with a back log of mail he was on foot, but the vans that carry the parcels cant get around for the thick snow.Im waiting for a letter on redundancy too.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It finally arrived the Encyclopedia of Pet Mice By Tony Jones .Little did I know it came all the way from New York USA £22.71 .Its for Crimbo so cant read it till then  .Reading the back I read that there is a section on showing Mice and stewarding that would probably interest me being a Steward maybe one day .I have emailed the NMC and have received an application form for membership I look forward to joining the club.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

you will be very welcome m8,you can steward probably from day one if your accepted as being able to fetch and carry maxies for the judge, you will build your knowledge on being a good steward and eventually wont need to ask what maxies you need next as you begin to underestand show schedules etc, and what the judge wants out for the challenges etc.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

you will be very welcome m8,you can steward probably from day one if your accepted as being able to fetch and carry maxies for the judge, you will build your knowledge on being a good steward and eventually wont need to ask what maxies you need next as you begin to underestand show schedules etc, and what the judge wants out for the challenges etc.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been a Steward in other organisations im a good worker


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have just bought a book on ebay fancy mice by Chris Henwood the review said it was the best book seen on genetics and colours has anyone read this ?


----------

